# mama dove won't leave nest



## helper

I'm in So. Cal. and I have a female dove who's been sitting on a nest, non-stop for almost a week. The male isn't around and may have been killed over a week ago (I found evidence of this in my yard.) I don't think the female is eating or drinking. The nest is on top of a push broom that's hanging upside down. I can get up on a ladder, within inches of the nest and the female doesn't move. I can't see if there are eggs in the nest. I'm afraid the mama's not leaving the nest to eat and drink, she looks weaker every day. I don't know what to do to help her..........any suggestions, please!


----------



## ETphonehome

You could try to reach the nest one way or another and catch her, and bring her inside your place with the eegs and keep her inside feed her and let the eggs if any to hatch. if no eggs present keep her untill she recovers for her loss and release her again

After hatching happens 4/5 week you can start to help the babies to fly and do a soft release, but you got a lot to read to inform yourself how to do this, people can point you the right direction but not do the research or read in your place.

All of this is juts possible if you have the facilities in your house of course to host them till they manage it to survive on their own, as I said about4/5/6/ weeks.

Otherwise felling just sorry for the situation would lead you nowhere or save the pigeon and her eggs.


----------



## amyable

Sadly if you did bring her and the nest inside she wouldn't carry on sitting on the eggs so the only way to help is to try and put food and water nearby if you have any way of managing this.
It sounds as if the nest isn't exactly in a stable position where you can put food next to her but if you can invent something temporary. It may not need to be the same height as the nest but at least be visable to her to encourage her to pop off and eat.

Janet


----------



## helper

Thanks Janet. I can't bring her in as I have cats. I did put food and water outside for her and she didn't touch it but it attracted lots of other birds so I decided not to leave the food there. The nest does seem stable and she is moving around in the nest a little a the day goes on....still in a quandary about how to help this little gal.


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi helper,

Doves are notorious for weak unstable nests, I would not worry about it. It is likely she has a couple of eggs about to hatch, so just leave her alone and she will be well. In a short time you will be able to see a couple of tiny heads peeking out from under her. She can get food and water if she needs it; without a mate she has to incubate alone but she can do it.

Be careful about attracting other birds; predators pay close attention to bird gatherings and many eat baby birds. Otherwise just best left alone unless and until you see some good reason to intervene. The mama is perfectly able and better than you to deal with the situation.


----------



## helper

Thanks G. M., that's what I needed to hear. I called a rescue place and they suggested that I force her off the nest to she if she can still fly. I can't believe this is the best thing to do. I will continue doing nothing, perhaps that's the best thing. I appreciate your advice. Toni


----------



## amyable

Hi,

I'm glad Grimaldy said that as any intervention can cause them to abaondon the nest and as was said, the eggs could be near to hatching so let's hope for the best.
Good luck and thanks for keeping an eye on things,

Janet


----------



## helper

To add a happy note.....There is now a flourishing baby and a relieved mama dove in the nest. Both are doing well!! Thanks for the good advice, doing nothing was the right thing in this situation.


----------



## almondman

Thank you for caring enough to come to our forum for help. Glad to hear that everything is alright as of now. Please keep us posted.


----------



## AZnaturegirl

*Solo dove won't leave nest...should I feed?*

I live in Arizona (outside Phoenix) and noticed a small gray momma dove sitting on a fragile nest hanging ever so delicately on a palm frond in my backyard palm tree. My husband and are concerned because she absolutely never leaves the nest. We know this because we both work from home and are in & out of the backyard all day long with our dogs. We don't see any mate and can't tell if there are eggs in the nest. However, we assume she must have eggs since she won't leave. Should I provide any type of food or water? I certainly don't think its a good idea to go too close to the nest. I have also considered calling a bird rescue but don't know if we should just let nature take its course. While there is a pool in our yard, we assume she can't or won't drink that water. Is there any recommended way to help this solo bird? Frankly I'm terrified a crow will attack this nest after reading other posts. Ironically, she doesn't seem to be bothered by my husband or myself or for that matter, our two small dogs. Please advise ASAP.


----------



## spirit wings

She is incubating her eggs, so I would leave her to it.. the male may be around you just do not see him. you can provide wild bird food in a bird feeder, Iam sure all the birds would like it..including her and perhaps babies at some point if her eggs hatch and they fledge.


----------

